# Loading bench



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What does everyone use for a reloading bench? I need to get something for one but am not sure what I want to get right now. Something cheaper would be nice for now if possible.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Can it be permanent, or does space mandate a somewhat portable work station?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Can it be permanent, or does space mandate a somewhat portable work station?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Either one works I'm goin to put it in my "hunting room" and have a pretty good amound of space. I would like to be able move it eventually because I am goin to be redoing the walls soon. Thanks for all your help once again i really appreciate it. BTW all I need to start loading now is the bench and some powder that i can pick up in town anytime.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I posted this on another thread, but here it is.

Here is my home made bench. If I remember correctly the material came to around $50 and was easy to build.



















Hope this helps.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks pretty good longshot. What did you use for the top?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use an old wooden door that is sitting on one cabinet then reasting on wood along the walls. Mine is 8 feet long if I had to do it over I would use 2X10's put side by side with 2X4's screwed to the bottom so they would look like a short T. Then would put MDF or thick plywood on the top to make it a little stronger. 
The problem I am having now is some times when recising 7.62 brass I will actually will lift the door off the rest it sits on and it is kind of bending due to the weight of the door and stuff on it. My plan would increase weight and strength. adding angle iron on the very front would add much strength and give you a very hard surface for nuts to grab onto for your presses and tools.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Longshot, you are one sick bastid for keeping your loading bench so clean and uncluttered!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah no kidding thats way to clean of a bench when i reload i gotta take a extra 1/2 hour just to clean mine so i can see mine but it is getting better i have used alot of different benches but a old solid core wood door works great


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was roaming through our Mac's store here today and found that they have pieces of countertop there that maybe someone had only needed a certain length and left the rest. If i remember right they were something like $3.99/foot. I think I might use that for the bench top and probably build the legs from 4x4's and then sturdy it up with 2x4's or something. Then i might build a divided cabinet with shelves on the bottom part later on to store stuff in. Sound good? Anything else I might want to include?

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey ac700wildcat, I used 2x6 for the top, 2x4 throughout, with 1/4" board for the doors.

As to the rest giving me a bad time, I took the opportunity when it was clean. This is how it usually looks and the reason for the doors. :lol:



















:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A counter top is what I used to make mine but I did buy they two end pieces (kitchen cabinets) for the project. The brown drawer cabinet in the center is a old desk that I removed the top of, cut off the legs and nailed the thing together for a additional 8 drawer storage bin and the shelves on top of the counter are just scrap lumber I cut down and stained. All total I think I spent about $150. You can't pick it up and move it around but it disassembles very easily.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

here is a plan for a corner reloading bench. Granted, it would take some time to build it.

http://www.ray-vin.com/tech/cornerbench.htm


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gohon, nice setup. I especially like the piano lamp.

:lol:


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a bench in my basement that came with the house but its crappy so i went to a high school auction and got an old science table for 5 bucks. its made out of solid oak and wheighs a ton so it should work great.


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

Built mine using 2x4s for the frame, and a double layer of 7/16 osb for the top. Also added a shelf unit made of 2x 10 lumber I had left over from one of last summer's projects. Most of the lumber used was left over stuff.
And my wife wonders why I never throw that kind of stuff away!!!


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

Built mine with a used countertop from a local cabinetmaker(free).Used 4x4's for legs,2x4's as cross members,and used 3/4 pine for a shelf underneath.

I doubled the material under the top using 3/4 flakeboard scraps.(also free at same shop.)This made it stronger and heavier.Be sure to glue it also w/ wood glue.

The shelf underneath I use for storage and also place a foot on it when I set the primers in all my cases.

Check your press for any clearance you may need on the front edge of the top.In other words you may need the tabletop to sticck out an inch or so from the "supporting surface".

Jeff


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I ended up going with a 2x4 frame and a 4' piece of countertop from a local hardware store. Built it about 40" high to the countertop and it seems to work well for me. I kinda wish I woulda seen the last post before building it tho cuz it woulda been nice to have a little overhang off the front instead of having to chip away at the 2x4 to make the press work right. I put a shelf a foot off the floor and will eventually put some panels in the sides and the rear and make some shelving of some sort to store stuff.

Thanks for all the help guys,
Matt


----------

